# Meet Emma .. A Really BIG Bird ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I received the most delightful CD today from my friend, Pamela, who used to live here in So Cal but moved to Oregon about two years ago. Pamela rescues all kinds of critters and sent me a CD with 650 MB of wonderful photos on it. I'm still working my way through and trying to get these down to a manageable size as I would love to share these pictures with everyone. 

Anyway .. these two pictures of Emma just really got me .. Emma and another Emu were rescued by Pamela as babies when she still lived down here in Fallbrook. I don't recall the name of the other Emu, but it didn't survive. 

Emma is one honking big bird (well .. she doesn't really honk). 

http://www.rims.net/Emma 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, now that IS a big bird. How lovely, love that sweet face. Thanks for sharing Terry. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Wow, now that IS a big bird.
> Reti



Ditto on that. 

I like the name Emma, too...it just precious and really suits her.   

Thanks for sharing, Terry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yep! That's one *BIG* bird.  
I've never seen an Emu that 'up close & personal' with a human. Shows just how big they really are in comparison. And Emma isn't even standing up. 

Sorry to hear her friend didn't survive.  

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Terry. And please thank Pamela, as well, for sending them.  
Look forward to seeing more.  

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

WOW! Emma is ...is... well just stupendous! What a pretty girl she is. I don't think of Emus as affectionate, but Emma disproves that belief. Thanks for the pics Terry.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Years ago, there was an Old-Timer that lived near us that had a "Fancy Fowl Farm". He had ostriches, emus, pheasants, peacocks and a whole bunch of birds that I'd never seen before. There was this one emu that would hang out at the fenceline, hoping someone would come along and pet her. He was showing us around and stopped at this bird. I started skritching behind her ears and her back and she just thumped right down on her haunches and basked in the attention for as long as I kept it up. Emus, I guess, are or can be very personable. Ostriches aren't typically so, going by what he said.

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Those are great pics, what a cool bird


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Emma is so pretty. Didn't realize they were that big tho. She has pretty big feet but would have to to carry that size body.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a sweetie. Emus are great guard birds, many people keep them to protect their other animals. They think that anything in "their" yard is "their" flock, so they will protect sheep, pigs, cows, chickens, horses, etc. An angry emu is not something you want to mess with!! They have huge talons (claws?). Our neighbors had some when I was young and I loved to go see them, they are magnificent birds.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW I wonder how big an egg is.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

The second photo of Emma looks like an intelligent version of a (male) boss I once had.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nice job*

Beautiful bird - raising one of those from a baby is a lot of work - well done.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Emma Pics Here ..*

Here is a link to all the photos that Pamela sent me. There are several more Emma pics among them. Enjoy!

http://www.rims.net/PamelasCritters

As you will see from the photos, Emma is quite tame and friendly, but I doubt that is typical for Emus.

Emu eggs weigh approximately 1.5 pounds each and measure 130 x 90 mm .. that's pretty sizeable  Here's a couple of links: 

http://www.sirlinksalot.net/ostrich.html

http://www.amonline.net.au/birds/factsheets/emu.htm

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Terry and Pamela for sharing these great photos! I loved looking through them. What a very busy and devoted lady Pamela is to care and look after so many different animals and birds! And I thought we were busy with our 11 pets!!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I wonder if Pamela would adopt a 69 year old woman?  

Her place is my idea of heaven only she needs some pigeons to complete the picture. 

Everyone looks so healthy and happy and you can tell they are well loved and cared for. She must be a remarkable person.

Pleas let Pamela know how much we enjoyed her pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I wonder if Pamela would adopt a 69 year old woman?
> 
> *Her place is my idea of heaven *only she needs some pigeons to complete the picture.
> 
> ...



I agree. She must be a SUPER person..........after seeing all those animals, I suddenly feel very tired..........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It must be tough taking care of all those animals. Emma is definately a big bird...I'd probably be a litttle afraid to be that close to one! 
I'm sorry to hear Emma's friend died  Hopefully everyone else will live long and happy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. Pamela is a very special person who has pretty much dedicated her life to rescuing animals. She DOES have a house dove that got arranged through either Pigeon-Talk or 911 Pigeon Alert a good while back and also has a couple of parrots. Lord only knows what else she has taken in that didn't end up in the pictures. I've known her for years, and she is an absolutely super human being.

I'm working on the pigeon loft thingie .. it'll happen one of these days. She is already totally enchanted by the dove, so .. pigeons are next  

Maggie .. I'll send you an adoption form to fill out .. maybe you will make the grade and can go live with Pamela  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great to see all the happy goats. Especially enjoyed the pics of the La Mancha, Albert.

Lots of work for Pamela, but nice to see all those animals enjoying the fresh air and sunshine!


----------

